# Respray in the edinburgh area



## Grahame (Apr 4, 2009)

Hi guys,

I am looking for a place that would respray my nighthack black civic type R's entire front bumper. The paint has peeled off at one point, straight through to white, and its awful. Anyone any ideas of a good, reliable, reasonably priced place? I am based in Livingston, so Edinburgh is ideal

Thanks a lot!

Grahame


----------



## big-daf (Jun 21, 2008)

seafield coachworks, based on seafield place just at the bridge done a bumper for me couple of years back on my old calibra :thumb:


----------



## i87 (Feb 19, 2009)

Don't know if its too big a job for them but Dr Vinyl in Bangor Road, Leith did an excellent job on the bumper of my last Grande Punto and at an excellent price.
http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?f=q&s...=xF9SraOT0O9hAx8nGD0Z9g&cbp=12,139.49,,1,1.68


----------



## Grahame (Apr 4, 2009)

Cheers guys, I will contact both of them to see if I can get a rough price estimate


----------



## Andy_R (Aug 6, 2007)

You could try H & J Burgoyne in Kincardine, they did a great job on my S5 when SWMBO got rear ended on the motorway - no smart ar5s comments please:thumb:


----------



## b9rgo1234 (May 3, 2009)

i would say H & J Burgoyne too, they done a couple jobs for me a while ago. Its worth travelling a bit further to get the job done right


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

Steve Walkers bodyshop in Bathgate is one of the best in the area, just along the road from you http://www.stevewalkerbodyshop.co.uk/


----------



## WGG (Jun 25, 2007)

Deanoecosse said:


> Steve Walkers bodyshop in Bathgate is one of the best in the area, just along the road from you http://www.stevewalkerbodyshop.co.uk/


Would second that. Does a really good job.


----------



## andyboygsi (Aug 30, 2007)

cars in calder for me, next to crd

did a top job on my corsa which 5 years on looks just as good


----------

